# Latest toy



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

My latest addition...still needs paint


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

:tsk:


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

If you took that picture today, then I'm very dissapointed! You weren't supposed to wash the car until *after* the track day on Sunday. >-)

I know, you couldn't resist...

The "toy" looks sweet.


----------



## RedmondRocket (Mar 24, 2003)

*Looks Excellent !!!*

I want to see it in person......


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Now wait just a sec!

What does that license plate frame there say??
:dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Now wait just a sec!
> 
> What does that license plate frame there say??
> :dunno:
> ...


It says.....


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Where can I get something like that spoiler for my car?  


How do you like the Konis?


----------

